# First, Second or Undrafted



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Time for a little Draft Forum fun. Here is how the game works. 

1) You answer if the player named by the poster before you will be drafted in the First round, Second round or go Undrafted.

2) After you answer, you list another player in your post.

Quick, simple and hopefully fun.


Player to start with: Jordan Crawford


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Second. Dominique Jones.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

First

Craig Brackins


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Second. Derrick Caracter.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Undrafted.

Lance Stephenson.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Second

Grevis Vasques


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Second

Jordan Crawford


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

f22egl said:


> Second
> 
> Jordan Crawford


The thread was started with Crawford


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

So what? 2nd
Stephenson


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

OK, people, can we please read the ****ing thread before posting so that we're not bandying around the same eight ****ing names?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lazar Hayward.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

E.H. Munro said:


> OK, people, can we please read the ****ing thread before posting so that we're not bandying around the same eight ****ing names?


Whoa whoa whoa Munro...Game 7 got you all edgy, huh? :laugh:


HKF said:


> Lazar Hayward.


2nd

James Anderson


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Rather Unique said:


> 2nd
> 
> James Anderson


First

Willie Warren


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Rather Unique said:


> Whoa whoa whoa Munro...Game 7 got you all edgy, huh?


When do I _not_ post like that? I lead this forum in asterisks, baby! :baseldance:

(True story, I got banned from a forum once for implied swearing, one of the mods determined that there were too many asterisks in my posts, and that the little kids would be emotionally scarred by all the blankety blanks.)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Munro is actually in real life Ed Asner.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

GregOden said:


> First
> 
> Willie Warren


First

Jerome Randle


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Undrafted.

Da'Sean Butler


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

2nd.

Tiny Gallon


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm going out on a limb here. Tiny goes in the first (but only because he's on the Hoops Boston All-Name team). Charles Garcia.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

2nd/undrafted

John Wall


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey, buddy, pick a position. Who the hell do you think you are, Scott Brown? And, please, we all know where Wall's being drafted. Give us something more creative.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

E.H. Munro said:


> Hey, buddy, pick a position. Who the hell do you think you are, Scott Brown? And, please, we all know where Wall's being drafted. Give us something more creative.


Ha, skip him. 

Alexey Shved


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Undrafted, he's a piece of Shved. Armon Johnson


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

E.H. Munro said:


> Undrafted, he's a piece of Shved. Armon Johnson


Second, he's a ball dominating PG who can't shoot off the dribble. Career backup.

Tibor Pleiss


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Second. DX is sure that he's going in the first. Stanley Robinson.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

First

Matt Bouldin


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Undrafted.

Keith Cothran


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Undrafted. 

Brian Zoubek


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Second

Terrico White


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Second

Lazar Hayward


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

2nd

Devin Ebanks


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

1st Round

Denis Clemente


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

2nd round

Scottie Reynolds


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

2nd round.

Tyren Johnson


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

undrafted
Stanley Robinson


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

What is it about Lance Stephenson, Lazar Hayward, and Stanley Robinson that they're approximately half the posts in this ****ing thread?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

2nd round

Armon Johnson


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

good one im gonna say he slides to the 2nd

Mikhail Torrance (I dont remember all the names in the thread, I know some of you get riled up by repeats)


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

2nd
Avery Bradley


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

1st round

Daniel Orton


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

1st 
Seraphin


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

First round, no question.

By the way, Armon Johnson was already said...

Quincey Pondexter


----------

